# CONCERNED ABOUT BUISNESS VISA 641 and how it can affect my edu



## eu-nice (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello there,

I'm here with my family on a Buisness Visa 164. We've been staying here for about 4 months, and I have enrolled into a high school to complete Year 12 this year. The conditions of this visa allows me to pay local fees for high school but not for University. From what I've read, and concluded, we are not yet Permanent Residents, but Temporary residents. However, we have certain right similar for a PR.

Say I graduate from TEE,(currently in WA), will I be able to be accepted into University using that certificate?? (as a temporary resident) next year?? I'm pretty sure we wont get to be PRs yet in such a short period of time. 

Your advise is much appreciated!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Seems like you have basically answered your own query.
If your current visa has no restriction on course levels you can enrol for, then if you qualify for a university course enrolment you can expect to pay the higher level foreign student fees.
If getting PR is your intent, would it not make sense to wait until that was achieved?

If on otherhand you're planning to use being a student to get a TR visa extension, it is more that you would have to apply for a student visa, separate from any other one.


----------

